# Dash Cam



## Zazo (Jan 6, 2017)

I am curious to know how many drivers use dash cams?

Do they go over well with passengers? After all, in today's world cameras are everywhere.

Thanks,
Z


----------



## NCRMobility (Oct 1, 2017)

I'd say about 35-50% of Uber drivers have dashcams


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I do, without it you're risking your life.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I wouldn't drive without one and suggest the same for every driver.

One false claim sexual in nature could very likely ruin you. 

Less than 1% of my rider mention it and have onlt had one out of thousands have an issue w/it. Most dont even notice it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In my town I frequently hear You're the first driver I've ever had with a dash cam. (That shocks me)

In every 1000 pax, maybe 300 say That's so smart.
Maybe 200 say Did something happen? Tell us a story.
Maybe 100 say Uh oh, we are on camera, we better behave.
And then 1 complains along with the 1 star rating, and I get a nasty email from Lyft. 3 emails now, lol.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I've had one for about a month now. No one has commented on it one way or the other.


----------



## Marietta Joker (Oct 14, 2017)

What is the best camera to install?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Marietta Joker said:


> What is the best camera to install?


Hi and welcome to the forum.

It depends on your requirements (eg front facing only or front and internal facing, where and when you will drive, nite time capable, price etc).

Best suggestion is to do a search on the many existing posts in this sub forum as well as your city sub forum.

Also check legality issues for your state.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Marietta Joker said:


> What is the best camera to install?


If you're going to get a dash cam, my advice would be to do it properly the first time. Don't short cut it and say, "well this is good enough". Get a nice nice one. A reliable one.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Its a wise purchase. I do a lot of late nights and it seems to make the drunks behave a little better.
"It's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it".
Also no one steals my charger cords anymore.
and as a bonus I have something to remember the really fun drunk rides home hahaha!
Seriously though. A dashcam pays for itself the first time it saves you legal fees from a false complaint.

Also- if you are thinking of buying a crappy one , you get what you pay for. I personally believe its better to just buy a fake one to deter negative events until you can afford a good one.

I use the blackvue 650 series with 2 cameras, one has IR for night time.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I have no more than two or three out of every 100 note it. They treat it as pretty routine otherwise and I don't encourage further discussion. Some of the more observant or technical ones say that they've seen it before, which is quite likely since the F360+ is common.

I don't leave home without it. If the cam goes down I'm off the road until I fix it.


----------

